# Mi~Jack Placed on my layout



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

Finally got this Mi~Jack home and placed on my layout. It is done in N~Scale , A friend hand built this for me ( Andreash ) from brass & wood


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool. I have a O-Gauge model made by Kaidiwei of a similar type of unit and some containers for my layout. That is an excellent scratch-build model!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have a very talented friend with amazing eyesight
and very steady fingers.

A magnificent N scale model.

Don


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

thk you thk you both yes Andy is extremely talented when it comes to fabing up little doodads and scenery, and i think he did a wonderful job on it. that mi-jack really makes my intermodal yard. This is the 3rd mi-jack he has made now, 2 in HO scale and then this one
for me in N-scale......thx again Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking Mi-Jack, way better than I'd ever do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

*here is a quick little fly by video of Mi-Jack*


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful model in any scale.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic scratch building skills at work. You should be proud to have a friend with skills like his.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

great job for sure, keep your friends close. You have a good one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2019)

Andy did a fabulous job. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Now you just need to "pave" your container yard. These cranes don't really run on grass...


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

yea ill most likely just paint it grey ish


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic model!:appl:


----------

